

Microsoft Research contributes code to MediaWiki under GPL & Apache 2.0 licenses - avar
http://svn.wikimedia.org/viewvc/mediawiki/trunk/extensions/WikiBhasha/README.txt?view=markup

======
pgbovine
it's not that weird like "zomg micro$oft contributes GPL code zomg zomg" ...
Microsoft Research is, at its core, an academic research lab that publishes in
academia. it's no more surprising than if a university contributes GPL code
back to some open source project. (of course, people at MSR do often hack on
proprietary projects that they can't open source, though)

~~~
fungi
basically agree... but it is at least a little more surprising considering MS
is still pumping out this trash
mms://msnvidweb.wmod.msecnd.net/a10026/e1/ds/us/CMG_US/CMG_Microsoft/9e361baf-9952-4d5e-9a9a-4b0bd0179d8d.wmv
(if you have silverlight
[http://www.microsoft.com/showcase/en/US/details/faaf9eb8-77c...](http://www.microsoft.com/showcase/en/US/details/faaf9eb8-77c6-4bed-
bc08-c069a7bfbb04))

~~~
WalterGR
_it is at least a little more surprising considering MS is still pumping out
this trash_

Microsoft is a huge company.

I doubt Office Marketing and Microsoft Research coordinated their release of a
marketing video and GPL code, respectively.

------
zitterbewegung
What does this extension actually do? Allow for unicode to be used in
mediawiki?

~~~
_delirium
Unicode's already supported and widely used, so can't be that. It seems to
have something to do with UI support for finding/translating text between
different Wikipedia languages.

edit: Fairly comprehensive documentation (PDF):
[http://svn.wikimedia.org/viewvc/mediawiki/trunk/extensions/W...](http://svn.wikimedia.org/viewvc/mediawiki/trunk/extensions/WikiBhasha/doc/WikiBhasha_Beta_Ext_User_Doc_1%200.pdf?revision=74892&view=co)

~~~
duskwuff
Looks like a fairly comprehensive tool for translating articles from other
Wikipedias into a target language. Includes tools for discovering source
material, as well as something called the "Collaborative Translation
Framework" for crowdsourcing translations of individual sentences.

Looks nifty. Small Wikipedias will _love_ this.

